# NEW JERSEY HISTORIC MOUNT HOLLY CRUISER RIDE 7/12



## All bikes (Jun 10, 2017)

Trying something new....try and make it out.
Check out some local breweries and historic sites for group photos in historic mount Holly. Meet at "Christophers deli" on the top of high st. Message me if you have any questions, I'll be hosting. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 10, 2017)

great flyer art!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 12, 2017)

First time cruise, have to say I was impressed! Nice bikes, good people, GREAT time! Hope somebody posts up some pics.


----------



## pavelhen (Jul 13, 2017)

Didn't take many photos too busy having fun and admiring the old bikes and talking to all the cool people.  Great ride, can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice turn out for a first time ride. Looks like a good time.


----------



## marlon1211 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello. Is there any New Jersey upcoming cruise ride meet this 2018?


----------



## All bikes (Jan 15, 2018)

marlon1211 said:


> Hello. Is there any New Jersey upcoming cruise ride meet this 2018?




Hello I am hoping for late spring/early summer. I will keep you and everyone posted . I will also post on Facebook and Craigslist for you bike hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

